# Some pictures of my J- and K-Litter



## Natasha (Apr 26, 2009)

J-Litter
Born 21. June 2009
Mother: Colorpointed Beige, Diana
Father: Siam Seal Point, Bacardi
Litter size: 4,5

K-Litter 
Born 23. June 2009
Mother: Black Tan, broken, Serinity
Father: Kirby, Golden Agouti Tan
Litter size: 1,5

Photo fron 28. June 2009 - J- and K-Litter together









*Photos of the J-Litter:*
01. July

















08. July:
Siamese, Satin









Colorpointed Beige, Satin









Siamese









Colorpointed Beige









-----------------

*Photos of the K-Litter:*
01. July









08. July:
Argente Tan Piebald









Argente Tan Piebald









Black Tan, broken









Black Tan Piebald









Black Tan









Dove Tan Piebald

















Greetings,
Natasha


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

wow they're lovely I especially like the satin siamese yum yum!!

the beige looks a lot like my be cream, really beautiful colour I like it


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

the 5th and 12th one are gorgous!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooooo,they're super! What a lovely suprise to find a Siamese Satin in a litter :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your shaded siamese look very nice; the others do too, but I really like shaded siamese.


----------

